# Iguana hemipenal bulges?



## Kerkvlerk (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi all

A week ago i noticed my iguana has bigger hemipenal bulges as normal.
Could it be it has to do with breeding season? Or is it an infection?

He/she is about 1.5 - 2 years old.

Ive been searching the internet and to me it looks like he is starting to show its a male but i rather ask it here to be shure. Also i added a pic of the Femoral pores so you can help with the sexing if you want to.

Thanks in advance
Jordy

Here are some pics of spyro my iguana

This picture its shows the swollen hemipenal bulge.



Spyro Femoral Pores (Took it while he/she whas sleeping because he doesnt like to be handled)



This pic just because its awesome (in my opinion atleast)


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Kerkvlerk said:


> Hi all
> 
> A week ago i noticed my iguana has bigger hemipenal bulges as normal.
> Could it be it has to do with breeding season? Or is it an infection?
> ...



Beautiful ig, looks like you have a boy for sure!]
Yeah I would say it is the breeding season. : victory:


----------

